# replacing water with RV antifreeze in closed loop system



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

How would the efficiency of RV antifreeze compare to water when using it in a closed loop solar collector to run hot liquid through solar collector panel and then through a cement floor to use as radiant heat? Would it keep the lines from freezing at night rather then draining them down?

Jim


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

TMK, RV antifreezes can't handle the heat and break down when exposed to higher temps.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Degradation of RV fluid will leave you with a mess in your system....


Bite the bullet ($$) and get the tried and proven Propalene(sp) Glycol


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There are several propylene (maybe?) glycols for heating systems. Just took a quick look and found this. 
NEW UPDATED Online Store - Wood Boiler Solutions LLC

Scroll to the bottom for bigger amounts and prices. Not cheap but then large amounts of RV antifreeze isn't either.

There are lots of others out there too, most are mixed with water some give up heat better than others but probably won't make a huge difference in a small system. In huge heat plant systems not using steam its more important to calculate the delta T in heat recovery systems in office complexes for example. It becomes a serious physics lesson!


----------

